# The Pokemon x and y fan club :3



## LadyJirachu (May 17, 2018)

I really did want to make a club for these games.

They're pretty^^


----------



## JHG (Sep 2, 2021)

Personally, I prefer the Z version.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 2, 2021)

X and Y are the newest games I feel nostalgic about.

The Lumiose City, music rollerskating everywhere, hatching eggs on the route outside the battle maison. It all gives me the feels thinking about it.

EDIT: Didn't realise how old the OP was lmao


----------

